# Best stuff/things etc you found in your car?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Lets hear about the best stuff PAX's have left behind in your car?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Best unclaimed item: Scarf
Lots of abandoned cell phones though.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Car keys and packs of unused condoms.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Car keys and packs of unused condoms.


Thank God, UNUSED!


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

An empty Capri sun


----------



## Trout (Nov 16, 2016)

A pair of shoes.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

A wallet with no cash


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Bodily fluids

They are the best because I do not need to return it to them and on top I can make some money on cleaning fee.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Ear rings worth 25k
Returned back, became friends, calls me sometimes to be her private driver


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Earrings. My wife asked me why I was collecting them. Told her they might contact me about the lost item. Not sure she believes me.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Someone left some of those expensive mortal kombat glasses in my car...my wife loves em


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

A shoe, a jacket, perfume that my daughter ended up liking, so I guess that was the best one.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Some girl left her weave in my car. She spent the entire 20 minute ride taking selfies. Guess she was too pre-occupied to remember it.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

a girl left keys in the car and used the rider compliments notes feature. Now if anybody looks at my profile they see a note that says:

"I don't know how else to contact you but if you get this message did I leave my keys in your car by any chance?"

That note has been on my account for the last year now!


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Robertk said:


> a girl left keys in the car and used the rider compliments notes feature. Now if anybody looks at my profile they see a note that says:
> 
> "I don't know how else to contact you but if you get this message did I leave my keys in your car by any chance?"
> 
> That note has been on my account for the last year now!


That's hilarious!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Interesting replies. Still waiting for the "artificial limb" one! LOL


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Let's see:
Cellphones
Clickers
Costume prop
Adderall pills
Cocaine baggies
Thong


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmmmmm, everything one needs for a good time!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

One girl left her virginity in my car. 
Another one left her dignity and self respect. 
Wait, could have been same girl. Don't remember. 
In any case, she never came back for them.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One girl left her virginity in my car.
> Another one left her dignity and self respect.
> Wait, could have been same girl. Don't remember.
> In any case, she never came back for them.


Perhaps she would pay $15 through Uber for you to return them?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

cubert said:


> Ear rings worth 25k
> Returned back, became friends, calls me sometimes to be her private driver


Anything else?


----------



## IdoUberLyft (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's a very strange story. I once had a rider who I was taking to the Target he worked which was maybe 8 miles away. As per the usual I was just having some light conversation and we were talking about trustworthy friends/girlfriends, things of that nature. I didn't really think anything of it because it was pretty typical for some people to talk about that kinda thing but at one point he mentions how he'd lost his wallet in a previous Uber ride and the good natured driver had returned it to him. Once again I thought nothing of it, dropped him off and went on my way.

If I remember right that was my last ride for the day so on a hunch I glanced back and sure enough, there was his wallet sitting on the seat. There was no cash in it but there were a couple credit cards and I.D. So the next morning I contacted Uber and made arrangements to get it back to him. I was still puzzled as to why someone would do this especially if it had happened before. At any rate I was given his number from Uber and called to tell him it was left in my car. He promised me $20 so I took it back to the same store he worked at and returned him his wallet. Since then I've made it practice to look in the back seat after every drop off.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

$4 rolled up and stuffed between the back seat cushions. On the same night, a $20 in the back seat door jam. Stopped to get gas, checked the back while it pumped and jumped up and down at the little windfall. 

After kicking out tweakers who didn't know where they were going and wanted to argue with me insisting I take them... a $10 on the floor in the back.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Nailsanddriving said:


> Stopped to get gas, checked the back while it pumped


gotta be careful about getting in the car while pumping = fire!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Nailsanddriving said:


> $4 rolled up and stuffed between the back seat cushions. On the same night, a $20 in the back seat door jam. Stopped to get gas, checked the back while it pumped and jumped up and down at the little windfall.
> 
> After kicking out tweakers who didn't know where they were going and wanted to argue with me insisting I take them... a $10 on the floor in the back.


Niiiiice!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Couple umbrellas.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Well it wasn't the best but some lacy thong in the pocket of my seat. I was so pissed I was yelling in the gas station as I got some paper ( so I didn't have to touch them) and threw them away. This was when i was first driving and still doing the water thing.


----------



## Bman1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

$43 on back seat floor.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

5 empty beer cars stashed...

A thong...ewwwwww...

A few vomit comets...ewwwwwww...

Cheap jewelry...they never call for it...

A pair of glasses...

Rakos


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Bluebird97 said:


> Some girl left her weave in my car. She spent the entire 20 minute ride taking selfies. Guess she was too pre-occupied to remember it.


I can't stand that. People taking pictures of themselves in the back of the car for 20 minutes.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A small cooler with a few beers. Nothing good, but free.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> I can't stand that. People taking pictures of themselves in the back of the car for 20 minutes.


Even worse, she sat in the front. All her posing, gestures, and duck lips expressions were making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bluebird97 said:


> Even worse, she sat in the front. All her posing, gestures, and duck lips expressions were making me feel uncomfortable.


She was prolly trying to see...

If you were immune to her charms...8)

Rakos


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Cell phone. 
1 high heel
Pom Pom key ring 
Reading glasses
A watch
A smoked cigarette (not smoked in the car)
Empty beer cans
Empty glass from a wedding


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

A kid...still waiting for them to call.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> One girl left her virginity in my car.
> Another one left her dignity and self respect.
> Wait, could have been same girl. Don't remember.
> In any case, she never came back for them.


And her umh...earrings . . .

Can anyone say _souvenir?_



IdoUberLyft said:


> Here's a very strange story. I once had a rider who I was taking to the Target he worked which was maybe 8 miles away. As per the usual I was just having some light conversation and we were talking about trustworthy friends/girlfriends, things of that nature. I didn't really think anything of it because it was pretty typical for some people to talk about that kinda thing but at one point he mentions how he'd lost his wallet in a previous Uber ride and the good natured driver had returned it to him. Once again I thought nothing of it, dropped him off and went on my way.
> 
> If I remember right that was my last ride for the day so on a hunch I glanced back and sure enough, there was his wallet sitting on the seat. There was no cash in it but there were a couple credit cards and I.D. So the next morning I contacted Uber and made arrangements to get it back to him. I was still puzzled as to why someone would do this especially if it had happened before. At any rate I was given his number from Uber and called to tell him it was left in my car. He promised me $20 so I took it back to the same store he worked at and returned him his wallet. Since then I've made it practice to look in the back seat after every drop off.


The $20 was so you would never ever tell anyone he did this AGAIN! lol


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

22$ and not one but TWO expired bus passes!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

A restaurant apron with a paycheck for around $500. I contacted him, dropped it at his house outside the front door. Didn't even get a text to say thanks.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> A restaurant apron with a paycheck for around $500. I contacted him, dropped it at his house outside the front door. Didn't even get a text to say thanks.


Yup. I returned a cell phone (pre-Uber return fee) one time and ZILCH! No reward or thank you.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

hmmm...off the top of my head...

4 cellphones (no one tipped when I returned them)
2 pair of glasses (one tipped $25 for me to mail them back, which cost me $12)
2 wallets (rich millennial girl no tip/crossdresser from low end apt complex tipped $20 for return)
2 car keys (no tips on return)
2 party hats (tossed after a couple weeks with no one asking for return)
few chapsticks, lip gloss, etc
1 pair of panties
$5 bills on two different occasions

I think the new $15 fee sounds better than nada (but only marginally better)


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> I can't stand that. People taking pictures of themselves in the back of the car for 20 minutes.


Actually I kinda like it when people are taking selfies in my car. It shows they are having a good time and they consider themselves to be in a cool place!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> Actually I kinda like it when people are taking selfies in my car. It shows they are having a good time and they consider themselves to be in a cool place!


Have you been Snapchatted yet?

I've been Snapchatted maybe 25 times...

Rakos


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Bra
Ladies Denim Jacket
Various make-up items
Sunglasses
Cash
ping pong ball
Vape


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Bra
> Ladies Denim Jacket
> Various make-up items
> Sunglasses
> ...


How much do you want for the Bra and Ping Pong ball?


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Nothing. Ever. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One girl left her virginity in my car.
> Another one left her dignity and self respect.
> Wait, could have been same girl. Don't remember.
> In any case, she never came back for them.


"Though it's cold and lonely
In the deep dark night,
I can see paradise by the dashboard light."


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> How much do you want for the Bra and Ping Pong ball?


Damn wish I kept them now


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

We should hold a yard sale with all the crap left in our vehicles.


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Not left behind but the opposite stollen.
Uber gave me a smelly thing to go on the air vent that says UBER and some bastardy nicked it... WTF?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Have you been Snapchatted yet?
> 
> I've been Snapchatted maybe 25 times...
> 
> Rakos


I have no idea what that is! What is it?


----------



## UberJazz (Feb 22, 2015)

Half smoked joint
Air Pods with charger


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

My wife loves her new RayBan sunglasses. I am not saying I found them in my car as that would be bad. I have actually NEVER found anything left in my car!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> I have no idea what that is! What is it?


That my friend is a whole nuther world...

It's such a large and wonderful...

Universe out there SadUber...

Take your time...you have much to learn...

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

For the most part,

Keys and cell phones got lost pretty regularly. The keys they realize pretty quick.

The coolest thing that got left behind that *never got* claimed out of lost or found was a Harry potter Owl mug.










It's a pretty nice mug.

The nicest thing that ever *got claimed* out of lost or found was a golden Earing.

Hopefully the new return policy (The $15 fee) will help get more lost items back to people, while not screwing over the drivers.

It's unfortunate but I understand why someone would chuck found items, its a product of the bad situation uber puts it's drivers in.

Unfortunately $15 won't be enough for a lot of returns. It should be the meter plus round trip tolls.

At the taxi company i work for, there's actually a very strong reason not to chuck lost and found items, simply put we can charge the meter for their return unless they were left in the trunk. If not we hang onto them until we can drop them at the company lost and found.. either way it never costs us money to hold onto them.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Jacket that will almost fit me, about another 20 lbs to loose. It also contained travelers checks. 
Several cell phones, lost keys and other boring stuff.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Items not claimed: fit bit, old cell phone, bottle of urine.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

A yoyo.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

brianboru said:


> Car keys and packs of unused condoms.





upyouruber said:


> Thank God, UNUSED!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Chasity belt - virginity lol


----------



## CaptSteve (Aug 2, 2016)

I had a pax send me to deliver $200 in whole foods groceries to a girl he was going to cook for on Super Bowl Sunday. I made the 30 mile trip and the girl would not come out to pick up the groceries. Told the guy via phone if he wanted the groceries he could meet me near where I lived 55 Miles in opposite direction... After texting me several times he never showed... Best steak and lobster dinner I ever cooked.


Second item was a new iPhone left in the car by a tourist who I dropped off at a resort hotel 2hours south. I got the pax to pay for my drive and $200 to return his phone. He was quite happy to pay and have his phone back.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

A large gift wrapped bottle of Bullet Bourbon for pax work Christmas party. Young lawyer... he didn't want to come get it and I wasn't driving back. His loss...my gain!!


----------



## LaserDream (Mar 12, 2017)

Robertk said:


> a girl left keys in the car and used the rider compliments notes feature. Now if anybody looks at my profile they see a note that says:
> 
> "I don't know how else to contact you but if you get this message did I leave my keys in your car by any chance?"
> 
> That note has been on my account for the last year now!


I have one saying "Did I leave my wallet in your car" =) The 2 best items that were left in my car though was a umbrella, (I've used it several times myself now) and an empty bottle of alcohol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Robertk said:


> gotta be careful about getting in the car while pumping = fire!


I prefer the gas station in Rambo: First Blood in which the gas is stored in pressurised underground tanks. One little leak and the gasoline comes shooting out of the ground like a fountain, bursts into flames and incinerates everything in sight. A far more impressive design.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Guy's t-shirt, lady's sweater...and lady's expensive high-heels. (Lady wanted shoes back). Umbrellas, sunglasses.
Unopened vodka and big jug of orange juice. Bag of marijuana joints...Crack or molly powder left on backseat of van.


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Found some keys tonight. Pax called a few minutes later and offered me $20 to return them. He was about 15 minutes away where I had dropped him.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A Millenial once left a phone in my car which had white residue on it. Upon further inspection, there was a little plastic baggie filled with white powder wedged between the phone and the case. I don't know if it was coke or speed or what, but I promptly tossed the baggie out the window and put the phone in the glovebox for future return to the owner.

A couple of days later I had to drop some people off at Tijuana airport. As I crossed la línea at Otay Mesa and rolled towards the inspection point, I remembered that I had a drug-laced phone in my glovebox. The official waved me over to park up for secondary questioning. Luckily, it's guns that go from north to south into Mexico; only an idiot would take drugs that way across the border. So there were no drug sniffing dogs.

The Mexican customs officer finished asking me his questions and then waved me through. Obviously the phone did not go back with me across the border into the US. Shame; it was a nice Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge. Oh well....


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Have you been Snapchatted yet?
> 
> I've been Snapchatted maybe 25 times...
> 
> Rakos


Yes I have been in a few Snapchats. I hate that. The music is blasting they're all talking you can't hear anything while you're driving and they're holding up your their phone trying to record everything and they want you the driver in it. It's happened a few times.

Best thing I found left in my car was a Northface backpack with about 12 cans of beer in it. The best part was it wasn't a legit rider that left it. That night I pulled up to a house party. Three guys jumped in like it was the correct Uber. And then some girls came walking out and I was the driver for the girls. So these guys got out and they're the ones that forgot their backpack in there. So no way to contact them or get it returned that was my gain. Sold the backpack on eBay. Drink the beer nice


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Laptop. Yes I returned it


----------



## UberZone (Jan 6, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Lets hear about the best stuff PAX's have left behind in your car?


 A Styrofoam cup and an iPhone 7


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Phones, portable battery charger, plastic blow up sword, ski hat, iphone chord, mascara, perfume bottle, and empty beer bottles on a few occasions(shitheads).


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bottle of Jameson, pot gummies, some blowcaine residue on the seats, $57 in cash, many unopened beers, bra and panties, and hippie gear (decorated hula hoop, scarves, juggling sticks, hackey sack).


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Question... are you wiling to go the extra mile to return something knowing you wont get any payment or tip?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

This is a fun thread! I bet it gets featured.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I feel people are throwing the bra and panties card in for good measure. Are people getting naked in your car to lose such item!? I must be driving in the wrong city!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Instyle said:


> I feel people are throwing the bra and panties card in for good measure. Are people getting naked in your car to lose such item!? I must be driving in the wrong city!


A woman once found a pair of underpants in the back of my car. But it was because I forgot I threw my workout clothes back there after I left the gym!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> Question... are you wiling to go the extra mile to return something knowing you wont get any payment or tip?


Not a chance!

WTF? No blow up sex dolls yet in anyone's car?


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

$60 in the form of $20 bills. I had dropped 3 people at a restaurant and as we pulled up one guy took out his wallet and tipped me a $20, looks like he had a stack in there and these must have fallen out. I found them the next day as that was my last ride of the night (good thing). I contacted Uber and told them, they sent him an email and gave him my number but I never heard from him. The funny part was that Uber made me take a picture of the bills, even though I told them it was 3 $20 bills.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> Question... are you wiling to go the extra mile to return something knowing you wont get any payment or tip?


 I used to. . I only used to do it for free because it was expected by uber. Now they're able to charge $15.

1st time, turned in the wallet to their local police - $0 but guy tracked me on FB to say thanks
2nd time, returned keys 15 mi 30 min dead head to get keys back $0 
3rd time, turned in wallet to my local police $0 - DB would have to dead head to get it himself.
4th time, Phone - guy called me about 10 min after drop off. I said "dude, I'm halfway home, can't this wait?" $5.

I learned with time. Now that the cost of $15, I may still throw in the can't this wait for those who didn't tip and see what that gets me. No encouragement for me to come back? I'll just wait till the next time I'm in the area or turn it into my local police station, which is on my way to the day job and only a 5 min detour.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Bluebird97 said:


> Some girl left her weave in my car. She spent the entire 20 minute ride taking selfies. Guess she was too pre-occupied to remember it.


Yeah, why is it that these people have to wait to get in my car to take pictures?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Let's see:
> Cellphones
> Clickers
> Costume prop
> ...


I swear we haul the same people.

I found two pair of panties on one trip. Not one, TWO. There were two women. Seems like I recall they were wearing skirts? Meh. It was dark. Perhaps something happened in my backseat that I missed...

Would you believe luggage? I even reminded them, and they practically ran away from my open trunk, into the airport before I could yell at them.

I have a very nice collection of designer sunglasses now. Easily over a grand worth, at retail prices. Most are in good condition.

Twice I have found wads of cash (several hundred bucks, rolled or folded). Not just the accidentally dropped ones, fives, tens and twenties that sometimes end up on the floor, either. I'm guessing a drunk pulled out his wad of cash by accident when pulling out keys or cell phone, and dropped it on my floor. Oops. Both times it was way up under my seat, probably kicked there when they exited, because nobody else saw it. I've no way of knowing who it belongs to, either. Darn.

This is why I always, ALWAYS look under my seats, and check between seats, etc.

Lots of credit/debit cards, quite a few IDs.

Women's makeup! Some of this stuff is expensive, my girlfriend tells me. Lipstick, eyeliner, etc., now all in the landfill.

One nice bottle of booze (unopened). 15 year old Scotch in a gift box. They forgot it, I didn't see it, and the next pax handed it to me laughing. It remains on my liquor shelf, almost full. I'm surprised they never called me on this one. I'd have wanted it back.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I swear we haul the same people.
> 
> I found two pair of panties on one trip. Not one, TWO. There were two women. Seems like I recall they were wearing skirts? Meh. It was dark. Perhaps something happened in my backseat that I missed...
> 
> ...


Nice score on the "wads of ca$h"


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> Items not claimed: fit bit, old cell phone, bottle of urine.


If you send Fitbit a message they'll send you a label so you can drop the Fitbit in the mail and they'll return it to its owner.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Damn wish I kept them now


DOH! Had a crisp $100 bill ready for ya. Oh well!!


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Instyle said:


> I feel people are throwing the bra and panties card in for good measure. Are people getting naked in your car to lose such item!? I must be driving in the wrong city!


Yes. I've seen soooo many bewbs... and other stuff. Have you not? I thought that was normal when I first started driving. Now I know it's not, but it's also not uncommon. That, and if you're out after 3am, in certain parts of the city, you pick up the strippers, and boy howdy! You can get a better show than if you payed the cover and watched them on stage.

TLDR, yes lots of nakedness in the back of my car. And college girls... they love to shed clothing items and /or grab for things that they can't have.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> A Millenial once left a phone in my car which had white residue on it. Upon further inspection, there was a little plastic baggie filled with white powder wedged between the phone and the case. I don't know if it was coke or speed or what, but I promptly tossed the baggie out the window and put the phone in the glovebox for future return to the owner.
> 
> A couple of days later I had to drop some people off at Tijuana airport. As I crossed la línea at Otay Mesa and rolled towards the inspection point, I remembered that I had a drug-laced phone in my glovebox. The official waved me over to park up for secondary questioning. Luckily, it's guns that go from north to south into Mexico; only an idiot would take drugs that way across the border. So there were no drug sniffing dogs.
> 
> The Mexican customs officer finished asking me his questions and then waved me through. Obviously the phone did not go back with me across the border into the US. Shame; it was a nice Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge. Oh well....


Rubbing alcohol....or mexican pawnshop


----------



## Allantek12 (Aug 19, 2017)

Gold bracelet 
Wallets 
Sweater
Gloves
Phone ( paid me $50 to return)
Laptop 
Keys 
Blunts


----------



## RidewithMAC (Jun 2, 2017)

e-Cig. My kids found it.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Just found a tampon. Fortunately.....unused!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TNCMinWage said:


> Just found a tampon. Fortunately.....unused!!!


Ewwwwwwwwewwww


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Robertk said:


> a girl left keys in the car and used the rider compliments notes feature. Now if anybody looks at my profile they see a note that says:
> 
> "I don't know how else to contact you but if you get this message did I leave my keys in your car by any chance?"
> 
> That note has been on my account for the last year now!


Must have been a thing last year!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> A small cooler with a few beers. Nothing good, but free.


Someone left a yeti cooler with beer in my car. I didn't think anything of it, I dont drink but I have a boat so I'm always need coolers. A week maybe two went by, never heard anything. I put the cooler in my garage, gave the beer to my neighbor and went on with my life.

I take the kids to bass pro shop to see Santa or something and I see my new cooler for 200 or 300 bucks. Holy shit, I had no idea.

I went out of my way to get it returned.. I got a tip 10 or 20 i dint rember exactly. I judt remember thinking it wasn't much considering the amount of effort I put into getting ahold of the person. I physically went to the house and left a note. I went through uber 1st but heard nothing.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

A corn dog stick sans corn dog? At least recently, I guess. And, yes, I did change her rating. Her bag smelled terrible anyway.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

bmedle said:


> A corn dog stick sans corn dog? At least recently, I guess. And, yes, I did change her rating. Her bag smelled terrible anyway.


Just found $6 underneath front pax seat! Powerball tickets here I come.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

A half empty Water Bottle.... that's it.
Select/Lux/Premiere Folks don't leave Stuff behind, I guess.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I kid you not . A strippers wallet with her ID and what looked like a stripper permit .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LuisEnrikee said:


> I kid you not . A strippers wallet with her ID and what looked like a stripper permit .


That should be good...

For a least one lap dance...8)

Rakos

PS. Now you did it...got me thinkin...about that female...stripper... monkey...again...8)


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

LuisEnrikee said:


> I kid you not . A strippers wallet with her ID and what looked like a stripper permit .


Well, hopefully you took advantage and are now using the permit for yourself...


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> That should be good...
> 
> For a least one lap dance...8)
> 
> ...


When I showed up and saw her I was like nothanks.jpg


----------



## KZKia (Dec 25, 2016)

tube of Preparation H ... which had the next pax rotfl


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I found my dignity under the floor mat last week.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> I found my dignity under the floor mat last week.


That was probably your passengers


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bose headphones. He did t yup so I kept them.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pax claimed to have lost a set of keys in my vehicle, but they are not in there.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Marijuana vaporizer


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Two cans of grizzly chewing tobacco. Driving Uber has really taught me to get my side hustle on. After finding out I couldn't return them to a convenience store for cash refund I sold them to another passenger that was jonesing for some chew. $10. I view it as a tip from the guy who forgot the two cans in my backseat.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Thank God, UNUSED!


Is it still a 'pack' when they HAVE been used?



Smokenburn said:


> I can't stand that. People taking pictures of themselves in the back of the car for 20 minutes.


after they ask for the aux cord...



Rakos said:


> Have you been Snapchatted yet?
> I've been Snapchatted maybe 25 times...


3 or 4 times for me, always attractive mid-20s females in pairs/trios, but I need to make habit of asking for their snapIDs though...


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

i start ubering after 4 month, i didn't know we can charge the pax for returning items. 
the customer didn't tip so this made me feel better about it.


----------



## Marauder (Sep 8, 2017)

One night, I was returning home from Nashville. Wasn't a very profitable night, so I decided to see if I could pick up anyone while on the way home. Sure enough, a ping comes through in Hendersonville, so I pick him up at the Rudder. Turns out, he's the owner of my favorite bar in town. Dude's pretty drunk and after a couple of minutes of conversation, he passes out. We get to his house, I wake him up, and he walks back to the door. As I'm pulling out of the driveway, I hear a phone go off. Given that my phone is mounted in front of my face on my dashboard, I looked around my car. Sure enough, his phone is in the back seat. I run it back to the front door and stand there knocking and ringing the door bell. This goes on for ten minutes. His dog barks whenever the doorbell rings and I can hear the pax telling it to shut up. Given that it's well past 0200, I decided to try to leave it, turn, and walk away. Just as I'm doing that, he comes to the door in his underwear HOLDING A FREAKING .45. Obviously nervous, I kept saying "your phone! You left it in my car!" He opens the door and says "Oh! Sorry, bud, lemme go get you some money". Great, now I have to wait for him to get back. So I wait. He comes back, takes the phone, and hands me $40. Welp, all in all, not a terrible night.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Marauder said:


> One night, I was returning home from Nashville. Wasn't a very profitable night, so I decided to see if I could pick up anyone while on the way home. Sure enough, a ping comes through in Hendersonville, so I pick him up at the Rudder. Turns out, he's the owner of my favorite bar in town. Dude's pretty drunk and after a couple of minutes of conversation, he passes out. We get to his house, I wake him up, and he walks back to the door. As I'm pulling out of the driveway, I hear a phone go off. Given that my phone is mounted in front of my face on my dashboard, I looked around my car. Sure enough, his phone is in the back seat. I run it back to the front door and stand there knocking and ringing the door bell. This goes on for ten minutes. His dog barks whenever the doorbell rings and I can hear the pax telling it to shut up. Given that it's well past 0200, I decided to try to leave it, turn, and walk away. Just as I'm doing that, he comes to the door in his underwear HOLDING A FREAKING .45. Obviously nervous, I kept saying "your phone! You left it in my car!" He opens the door and says "Oh! Sorry, bud, lemme go get you some money". Great, now I have to wait for him to get back. So I wait. He comes back, takes the phone, and hands me $40. Welp, all in all, not a terrible night.


Next time if you haven't driven off yet drop it in the mailbox.

You won't get paid for it but you won't get shot either...


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

So far I've found a wallet, a coffee cup, and a bag of hacky sacks.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Well said. Always return people stuff. People you don't won't to end up in a ditch for days rotting like a fish.

I've found PS4,cell phone, vape, car seat


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

420

2 Iphones

earings


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice pair of polarized Oakley sunglasses. That's a great tip!!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I bet you said mine now *******


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Lets hear about the best stuff PAX's have left behind in your car?


Omg !! I got a GREAT "tip" from a cheap-ass, mega-******bag pax this weekend- I don't even want to write anything about it because it's too soon after the fact, but let's just say Karma is a major ***** and this guy absolutely should've tipped me really really well for everything his ride involved and everything I did for him, and (shocker) I got a whopping $1 tip when I was expecting at LEAST $20 minimum. Anyway, something was left in my car that I'll be able to use and is worth $150-ish (I googled it as soon as I found it the next day), and you'd better believe I'm keeping it because this guy was a complete and absolute asshole from hell.

I might sound like a bad person, but I have absolutely zero guilt about this because this guy screwed me *so* massively and truly ****ed me over and ruined my day's earnings and I honestly think someone up above or some kind of kindred spirit was looking out for me. I was beyond livid when I saw my pittance of a tip in the app that he gave me. I seriously wanted to return his ****ing $1 and say "obviously you need this single dollar more than I do, even though you did nothing but brag about how much money you have during the entire ride" The next day, like a small miracle, I found something he won't even realize he left (hard to explain).

Haters can write anything that they want, but I will NEVER feel guilty about this. I've gone to great lengths to return items to people in the past and will continue to do so in the future, no problem, I'd never steal a phone or money or credit cards. That being said, this was like a divine intervention or something. It made my week. I still hate the bastard, just a tiny bit less. What an asshole.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg !! I got a GREAT "tip" from a cheap-ass, mega-******bag pax this weekend- I don't even want to write anything about it because it's too soon after the fact, but let's just say Karma is a major ***** and this guy absolutely should've tipped me really really well for everything his ride involved and everything I did for him, and (shocker) I got a whopping $1 tip when I was expecting at LEAST $20 minimum. Anyway, something was left in my car that I'll be able to use and is worth $150-ish (I googled it as soon as I found it the next day), and you'd better believe I'm keeping it because this guy was a complete and absolute asshole from hell.
> 
> I might sound like a bad person, but I have absolutely zero guilt about this because this guy screwed me *so* massively and truly &%[email protected]!*ed me over and ruined my day's earnings and I honestly think someone up above or some kind of kindred spirit was looking out for me. I was beyond livid when I saw my pittance of a tip in the app that he gave me. I seriously wanted to return his &%[email protected]!*ing $1 and say "obviously you need this single dollar more than I do, even though you did nothing but brag about how much money you have during the entire ride" The next day, like a small miracle, I found something he won't even realize he left (hard to explain).
> 
> Haters can write anything that they want, but I will NEVER feel guilty about this. I've gone to great lengths to return items to people in the past and will continue to do so in the future, no problem, I'd never steal a phone or money or credit cards. That being said, this was like a divine intervention or something. It made my week. I still hate the bastard, just a tiny bit less. What an asshole.


No, now you really gotta say what it is you found.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I have found more phones than I can count. Dozens of rings of keys. Random shoes and articles of clothing. Open containers of alcohol. An IVXX vape pen with full cartridge. A homeless guy's begging sign. Lipsticks and compacts.

I also found a $20 in my backseat the morning after I'd been night driving. That was the best thing I've found.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> No, now you really gotta say what it is you found.


I will in like, a month or so.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wallet w/$145 cash - returned
Earrings - returned
Sweatshirt - returned, got $5 tip
Keys - returned, a pain in the ass, got a huge "verbal tip," still waiting
Hat - unclaimed
Pack of cigarettes with 2 left - gave them to a homeless guy
Cell phone - returned (pax repinged me 1 min after leaving to get it back)



Marauder said:


> One night, I was returning home from Nashville. Wasn't a very profitable night, so I decided to see if I could pick up anyone while on the way home. Sure enough, a ping comes through in Hendersonville, so I pick him up at the Rudder. Turns out, he's the owner of my favorite bar in town. Dude's pretty drunk and after a couple of minutes of conversation, he passes out. We get to his house, I wake him up, and he walks back to the door. As I'm pulling out of the driveway, I hear a phone go off. Given that my phone is mounted in front of my face on my dashboard, I looked around my car. Sure enough, his phone is in the back seat. I run it back to the front door and stand there knocking and ringing the door bell. This goes on for ten minutes. His dog barks whenever the doorbell rings and I can hear the pax telling it to shut up. Given that it's well past 0200, I decided to try to leave it, turn, and walk away. Just as I'm doing that, he comes to the door in his underwear HOLDING A FREAKING .45. Obviously nervous, I kept saying "your phone! You left it in my car!" He opens the door and says "Oh! Sorry, bud, lemme go get you some money". Great, now I have to wait for him to get back. So I wait. He comes back, takes the phone, and hands me $40. Welp, all in all, not a terrible night.


LOL. $40 seems fair, all things considered.



Hans GrUber said:


> I found my dignity under the floor mat last week.


Congrats. Some people never find theirs.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> So far I've found a wallet, a coffee cup, and a bag of hacky sacks.


Who the hell still plays with hacky sacks? LOL


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Who the hell still plays with hacky sacks? LOL


Nobody now. The last of them were abandoned in an Uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Who the hell still plays with hacky sacks? LOL


Monkeys just love hackey sacks....

You are just jealous because....

Your head is about the same size....

As my green hackey sack....









Rakos


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Found a bobby pin, a crumpled up $1 bill, and a wood grain S'well beverage bottle recently. 
No inquiries about any of them.


----------



## chsdrvr (May 2, 2016)

Two $100 bills on the floor, almost under the seat. Friend of mine said, “If Uber contacts you and says a customer is reporting missing money, say you thought it was a tip.” Nope. Had Uber contacted me about a passenger reporting missing money, it didn’t happen. (I was never contacted, and I have no idea who left it there.)


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

AvsUberJunkie said:


> Found a bobby pin, a crumpled up $1 bill, and a wood grain S'well beverage bottle recently.
> No inquiries about any of them.


Those stupid bottles are expensive, that's awesome!


----------



## VaVaUber (Sep 24, 2017)

A 10" black rubber *****.
A lucky lady almost sat on it when boarding. It was in its original package.
No wonder previous rider was making all kind of noise with her bags, ( probably checking her purchase).
I told my wife about it and she laugh.
I put it inside my...trunk. and drove with it inside my...trunk for several weeks, and nobody claimed it.
Finally my wife claimed it and surrender it to her...so she would wrap it as present for an upcoming lucky friends birthday.
(she ended up having a sleepover that night because her friends boyfriend wasn't in town),
That's what she said.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Full unopened bottle of Vodka, Tequila and Rum with plastic cups and a few rolls of paper towels.. damn college kids.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nothing spectacular, phones, keys id. most claimed and returned, rarely got a tip but I refuse to go out of my way, I make them come to me. One phone got thrown out the window. D-bag left trash in the back, was annoying, then calls me after trip is over, I'm two blocks away, pull over to look, turn around, see the trash and the phone and said sorry, don't see it as I rolled the window down and threw it on the tree lawn. 

Lost one rear floor mat, no idea why you would feel a need to steal one but no accounting for taste in this world.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

This did so well the first time around, so let's do it again. 
Tell us about the best/strangest/weirdest/nastiest etc, stuff PAX's 
have left behind in your car. 

As of late for me, keychain with car keys and house keys I assume? Unclaimed to this day!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I must've missed Part 1. 
Boogers on the front door arm rest from a college kid. Didn't know about it until I reviewed the dashcam vid to see what the rear seaters were up to. Watched the guy go in deep for gold while turned away from me. After I saw that, I examined the arm rest, handle, etc. Found the booger.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

DocT said:


> I must've missed Part 1.
> Boogers on the front door arm rest from a college kid. Didn't know about it until I reviewed the dashcam vid to see what the rear seaters were up to. Watched the guy go in deep for gold while turned away from me. After I saw that, I examined the arm rest, handle, etc. Found the booger.


If I were you I wouldn't want to review any future cam footage, this is one of those scarred for life moments  lol


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

tissue, nasty tissue... hand sanitized and re-review them with a 3 star


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DocT said:


> I must've missed Part 1.
> Boogers on the front door arm rest from a college kid. Didn't know about it until I reviewed the dashcam vid to see what the rear seaters were up to. Watched the guy go in deep for gold while turned away from me. After I saw that, I examined the arm rest, handle, etc. Found the booger.


What a POS! Hope you got the $200 cleaning fee.



chamomiami said:


> Question... are you wiling to go the extra mile to return something knowing you wont get any payment or tip?


No 'effin way!


----------

